# Do you like Candy Corn, or do you hate it?



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

The thing I enjoy doing most is gettin up early every Saturday morning going out getting some apple cider as well as some market fresh doughnuts. Then either spending the morning working on a prop or hitting a farmers market. Finally ending the day with a horror film or hitting a haunt.

And I in fact love candy corn! But my Fiancé prefers the candy corn pumpkins


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins, and Pumpkin Spice coffee creamer. Not together, of course. I like the creamer in my coffee, and the pumpkins by themselves. The rest of the year, I drink my coffee black, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Definitely! Bring on the Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins and the cider & doughnuts.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

As an ignorant Brit can someone tell me what Candy Corn is? I have no idea and I'm too lazy to google!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol Dandy, candy corn are the small, triangle shaped pieces of candy that are orange on the bottom, yellow in the middle, and white on top. They are everywhere during the fall. 

My favorite way to eat candy corn is to mix a bag with a big jar of Planters salted peanuts. It tastes just like Payday candy bars.

As for the season, I love everything about it. I love the bite the early morning air has to it then it warms up just a bit during the afternoon. How the leaves turn and all of the trees just explode with different colors. When the clouds roll across the sky at night and let the moon peek in and out. We try to find older Halloween shows and movies for the kids and we pop some popcorn and have movie nights. PITTSBURGH STEELER football! And last but not least is the mad rush of trying to get your haunt all ready for Halloween night.

God I love this time of year!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love candy corn and candy corn M&M's...which don't really taste like candy corn.....but more like white chocolate.... I'm not a purist...I like what I like. 
(and dry roasted nuts and candy corn mixed together is like ambrosia, so right kauldron!)


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Despite it being 95 degrees today, I am in full Hallowe'en mode. I have my pumpkin coffee, I am drinking out of my witch mug and I am ready for a week of spell book making and witchy embroidery.

Also, frankly, I love candy corn. Hate candy corn M&Ms though.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Yesterday I made something new, pumpkin cupcakes with cinnamon cream cheese frosting. I think this will become a Fall tradition. YUM! I'm a big fan of candy corn as well.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

The cupcakes are to good not to share.Since I can't bake some for everyone to try. those that are interested I will be happy to share the recipe.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Wispurs said:


> The cupcakes are to good not to share.Since I can't bake some for everyone to try. those that are interested I will be happy to share the recipe.


Create a thread over under Party Ideas and Recipes and I will see if my wife will try it out. That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I love me some candy corn. The wife doesn't, but our two girls do!

But it's been too bloody hot...it's hard to work on props when you are dripping sweat onto them from the heat...(though that would be preferable to dripping blood on them I suppose)

Plus it doesn't seem that Target, Walmart, Dollar Tree, 99cent Store, Lowes, Home Depot or anyone outside of Micheals seems to have their Halloween stuff up and out yet. Hoping that is coming this week now that summer is unofficially over.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a friend in Georgia that mentioned the candy corn M&M's to me- but I have yet to see them in PA. Next time I'm in Target I will have to look. Love M&M's and love candy corn though.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love candy corn and candy corn M&M's...which don't really taste like candy corn.....but more like white chocolate.... I'm not a purist...I like what I like.
> (and dry roasted nuts and candy corn mixed together is like ambrosia, so right kauldron!)


Add some chocolate pieces to them and you can have the taste of a chocolate Payday bar!

I also like the harvest mixes of the candy corn and pumpkins and leaves and such. Anyway it's pretty much pure sugar and I'm supposed to stay away from that sort of thing....._BUT I DON'T!!!!_


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't stand the taste of candy corn but it looks nice in a display.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love candy corn and the pumpkins. I usually kick off my Halloween season by going out and getting a new piece for my Spooky Town display which I did last Saturday. I did pick up the Russell Stover's orange marshallmallow pumpkins that I love. This week I will be transitioning the inside of the house for the Halloween decorations.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Well... I like the symbolism, but dislike the taste (I won't go so far as to say I hate it, though). IMO, candy corn is The Official Candy of Halloween, the way the peppermint candy cane is The Official Candy of Christmas. Every year, I eat maybe a dozen pieces of candy corn, just so I can say I've participated fully in the season.

I don't like peppermint candy canes, either....


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I like candy corn and the pumpkins, don't think I would every eat them with peanuts and chocolate though, and call me weird but the candy corn is best whben its been sitting out for a week or two and is kinda hard LOL! I think it reminds me of going to my Grandma's house!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Colored sugar, coated with sugar with a honey glaze. Whats not to like? I love the stuff. It IS the epitome of Halloween and Halloween candy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No.


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone had the Candy Corn Oreo? I heard about them last year on the radio and saw advertised on Facebook. But all I've ever seen in stores are the Halloween Oreos and all they have is orange colored cream.

FYI the M&M Candy corn is amazing!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Candy corn, Indian corn, and all of the candy corn mixes are the best. My only problem is that I have eaten so much over the years that 10-12 pieces at most now. Now when I think of this season I think of apples, caramel and pumpkin spiced baked goodness.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

I love it when they come out in the store, but I just can't stand the taste of them 
I would like to try the white chocolate M&M corns though!!...But, I can't find them anywhere!!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/M-M-S-White-Chocolate-Candy-Corn-Candies-9.9-oz/21143179?findingMethod=rr


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just bought a big ol bag today and dove right in to it. I usually get the harvest mix that has the pumpkins in it. Nothing screams Halloween like candy corn.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Found them  and they are...AWESOME!!!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

FastEddie33 said:


> Found them  and they are...AWESOME!!!


They have just the right amount of candy corn flavor to be enjoyable. I also love white chocolate so that helps them too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Do I like candy corn and candy canes? kind of. Every now and then I eat the stuff and enjoy it. As Mortuis says, I enjoy the symbolism of these candies. I buy them every season and mostly they get thrown out. Even all the chocolate candy I buy for tots...I buy to much and might eat some M&Ms or snickers every now and then but really I buy for children and leftovers are given away.


----------



## Luna_purrus (Sep 12, 2013)

I looovvvve candy corn. I always have.

The candy pumpkins, or mellowcreme pumpkins, might be my favorite Halloween candy ever.


When I discovered that candy corn is made with honey (on a package one time I bought some it claimed "Made with REAL honey!"), the flavor changed for me. I like honey, but I don't want to think of honey every time I have a piece of candy corn. Ugh, helpppp


----------

